# How do you know if a delivery person was attracted to you?



## LizLolly (Oct 20, 2011)

A guy came to deliver furniture I had bought last week. When I opened the door, there was just a unusual moment when we just looked at each other and he didn't say anything, until I finally said "Are you here to deliver the furniture?" 

Is this a sign of attraction or just confusion on his part? He seems like an outgoing friendly person anyway.

Generally speaking, we don't appear to be each others types. Eg. he has heaps of tattoos and I am more an innocent princess type.

I am asking on this forum because I think most of you guys would have sufficient knowledge and insight to give your opinion.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

:scratchhead:

Aren't you married?

He just looked at you and from that you think he could be attracted to you? I suppose. But there are a number of other explanations that could equally fit the situation and have nothing to do with attraction to you.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

How do you know if anyone , male or female was attracted to you?

Based on their body language maybe?
The bigger question is do you think you're attracted to him?
Is that why you're asking here?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You didn't open the door naked did you?

Just saying... hehe, did that a few times, sometimes deliberate... for example, Jehovah Witnesses on my doorstep. I flop it around until they leave.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

LizLolly said:


> A guy came to deliver furniture I had bought last week. When I opened the door, there was just a unusual moment when we just looked at each other and he didn't say anything, until I finally said "Are you here to deliver the furniture?"
> 
> Is this a sign of attraction or just confusion on his part? He seems like an outgoing friendly person anyway.
> 
> ...


Find out here:

Coping with Infidelity


----------



## LizLolly (Oct 20, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> How do you know if anyone , male or female was attracted to you?
> 
> Based on their body language maybe?
> The bigger question is do you think you're attracted to him?
> Is that why you're asking here?


Actually no, I can't say I was attracted but I am curious to understand more about whether its right to trust your instincts or rationalise things...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you're married, what the heck does it matter???

This is one of the weirdest questions I've ever seen on here.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> If you're married, what the heck does it matter???
> 
> This is one of the weirdest questions I've ever seen on here.


Oops!
I didn't know she was married?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I honestly don't know and I don't care. I never put thought into it and I go on about my day while they are here. I have a list of what I want to get done for the day and I like to get it done. I don't particularly like service guys in my home.:/. Unfortunately this is unavoidable.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Me thinks that someone may be thinking a bit too much about her fantasies.....Princess.


----------



## duncaterro (Dec 13, 2012)

the situation and have nothing to do with attraction to you.


----------



## lpad (Nov 8, 2011)

LizLolly said:


> A guy came to deliver furniture I had bought last week. When I opened the door, there was just a unusual moment when we just looked at each other and he didn't say anything, until I finally said "Are you here to deliver the furniture?"
> 
> Is this a sign of attraction or just confusion on his part? He seems like an outgoing friendly person anyway.
> 
> ...


A dead giveaway is if they asked you to hold their package.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Is this a serious question? Who cares if a random delivery person is attracted to you?


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't. Do. It.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

ask your husband.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

My guess is no. It sounds as if you may be a tad narcissistic. Perhaps you should humble out a bit. The guy was probably tired and just waiting for you to take the box or whatever already. He may have been working long hours. Oh and if your married.... why should it matter? The only one who should matter is your husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Me thinks that someone may be thinking a bit too much about her fantasies.....Princess.


Hmm... lol

OP - I don't understand why you would care if you're not attracted to the person yourself... And *if* you are married, it's probably better to put all this thought and energy into your husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Why is she not answering the married question? :scratchhead:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Profile says "Marriage"


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Desperate housewives.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

He must be Alpha ie the Tats and she is attracted to the bad boy thing


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Profile says "Marriage"


she's not married but her husband is I think


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> she's not married but her husband is I think


:lol: :rofl: :smthumbup:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

She's married. Have a look at her previous topics posted.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you were confused between attraction and shock


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Guys are pretty simple when it comes to this. Are you at least somewhat attractive? If so, then yeah, he thought you were attractive. We all like a little ego boost...you just got yours. 

Now work on keeping your marriage strong.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Delivery people all have a fantasy of a beautiful woman seducing them when they show up. I used to deliver groceries when I was a teenager. Never happened to me, but I sure thought about it.

He was probably looking at you hoping you were the one. Nothing about love. Just lust and fantasy. 

Or he could have actually been looking past you, thinking in his head about how he was going to get your new furniture around the corner and down the stairs.


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

Who cares? You are married. You said you weren't attracted to him. He delivered the furniture and left I'm assuming, so you won't be seeing him again. So does it really matter? This is all just screaming that you are desperate for attention. You want this guy to be wanting you and you come here posting it trying to get other people telling you that you must be hot and yeah he wants you. 

Something tells me though that you will be ordering some more useless furniture to see if he shows up again to fulfill some fantasy you have going on in your head.

Go tell your husband you aren't getting enough attention from him and start there.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

How to tell if a delivery guy is hot for you?

If he shows up to your front door to deliver *this*, he's into you.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I work in the service sector, so from the very bottom of my heart I can ask everyone who reads this to follow this very simple rule. If someone is being paid to be in your presence, please don't flirt with them. They're 99% likely to be just doing their job, so it's sad, uncomfortable, and ethically disastrous.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm... Maybe it's that he is as dumb as a rock, and once they kicked him in the butt that morning to send him on his way, he needed someone to tell him the next step.
My brother in law is like that. He'd have just stood there grinning like the idiot he is until you told him what to do next.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> I work in the service sector, so from the very bottom of my heart I can ask everyone who reads this to follow this very simple rule. If someone is being paid to be in your presence, please don't flirt with them. They're 99% likely to be just doing their job, so it's sad, uncomfortable, and ethically disastrous.


Come on baby don't be that way....

J/k


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe she has a sex fantasy involving a sweaty tatooed delivery guy doing her.....


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jane_Doe said:


> I work in the service sector, so from the very bottom of my heart I can ask everyone who reads this to follow this very simple rule. If someone is being paid to be in your presence, please don't flirt with them. They're 99% likely to be just doing their job, so it's sad, uncomfortable, and ethically disastrous.


There go all the waitresses I ever dated. Once upon a time when my dating skills sucked, I would have a good looking waitress at some place I went and I'd get the impression she was really into me even though I know they're just friendly because it means better tips. So I'd go back... often... and eventually, I'd have a date.

It worked once, so when that relationship didn't work out I tried it again elsewhere, it worked again... and thus I ended up dating like 4 waitresses. lol

Don't do this. Once you break up you don't want to go back there... and pretty soon your restaurant options are limited. :rofl:

But to the OP... I feel that initial eye contact magic pause all the time. I feel like it is mutual... but for all I know, its just my imagination.


----------



## SomeDamagedGoods (Nov 11, 2012)

Lots of critical insta-judging of OP's intentions in this thread. 

Somewhere on the internet there's a delivery man thread asking "I'm wondering if this straight-up housewife is attracted to me."


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm....I'm pretty sure the delivery driver who showed up at 9:30 last night is not attracted to me.


----------

